# conozco a él / le conozco a él / lo conozco a él



## scholar visari

Buenos Días 


Hello I was wondering for this sentence," I know Hugo" can you translate it like:

  Lo conozco a hugo 
              or 
  Le conozco a hugo 
           or just 
     Conozco a hugo 

 I know that if I just want to say I know him it would be,"lo conozco" but what about if you want to be more specific about it. I don't think that the first one is right because I've never seen it in any texts. The second one I'm not sure, and the third one I think its right but I'm also not  sure. 



   Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## stretch

I like the last one.  I think the second one is a prime example of "leísmo", and the first would seem best used in a situation where you needed to clear up the fact that you are talking about Hugo and not someone else.  Otherwise, the last one seems best to me.


----------



## scholar visari

Gracias, I understand better its been confusing me for awhile so thanks.


----------



## stretch

Sure.  Happy to help


----------



## Peterdg

scholar visari said:


> Lo conozco a Hugo
> or
> Le conozco a Hugo
> or just
> Conozco a Hugo


The first one is wrong because you duplicate a direct object with "lo". In this case, it is not admitted. 

 Same thing: invalid direct object duplication. 

What would be acceptable is:

"A Hugo lo conozco" or
"A Hugo le conozco"; this last one is leísmo, but it's an accepted leísmo ("le" for a masculine singular direct object).
The reason why you can duplicate the direct object in this case is because the direct object appears *before* the verb. In this case, the duplication is even mandatory.


----------



## scholar visari

So if you want to be more specific about the direct object you would put it in the front like the example you have provided.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, it's a way to emphasize it.


----------



## mirx

scholar visari said:


> So if you want to be more specific about the direct object you would put it in the front like the example you have provided.


  In a short sentence like the ones posted, yes. If your example was longer and part of a conversation you could use the others as well.


----------



## scholar visari

Can you give an example of when to use one of the original  sentences. Please


----------



## mirx

scholar visari said:


> Can you give an example of when to use one of the original  sentences. Please


  Let's imagine there's more people been referred to in the conversation. You star by saying "Lo conozco", then you realize that you haven't been specific and that "lo" could be any one of those previously mentioned; you can then add "a Hugo". 

Be aware that this may only work in conversation where context and rythm make up for any semantic mishaps.


----------



## Magnalp

> *b) * En el español general, el complemento  directo tónico pospuesto al verbo no suele admitir la coaparición del  pronombre átono, salvo que se trate también de un pronombre personal,  caso en el que es obligada (→ 5.1). Solo es normal la duplicación en todo el ámbito hispánico cuando el complemento directo tónico es el pronombre _todo:_ _Lo sé todo; (Las) conozco a todas;_ cuando, con referente animado, el complemento directo es un numeral precedido de artículo: _(Los) invité a los cuatro;_ o cuando se trata del indefinido _uno_ y su referente es la persona que habla: _Si la ven a una vacilar, enseguida se aprovechan_. También favorecen la duplicación del complemento directo las oraciones de carácter enfático, como _Ya lo creo que vendrá_ o _¡Vaya si las castigo a las niñas!_ La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_)  es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es  normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del  Río de la Plata: *«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»* (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).


Creo que no es incorrecto, simplemente no es lo normal...


----------



## Moritzchen

I don´t see anything wrong with "Lo conozco a Hugo". And even more redundantly I would say "Yo lo conozco a Hugo" and go to bed with a clear conscience.


----------



## Istriano

"Lo conozco a Hugo" is typically Argentinian.


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, it sounds fine to me too, I wonder why


----------



## Miguel8238

le conozco a Michael Jackson  =  lo (MJ) conozco


Sdos


----------



## Miguel8238

Moritzchen said:


> I don´t see anything wrong with "Lo conozco a Hugo". And even more redundantly I would say "Yo lo conozco a Hugo" and go to bed with a clear conscience.


 

¨Lo conozco a Hugo¨ is definitively wrong pal! you have generally two options:

1. Lo (aqui indica a Hugo) conozo
2. Le conozco a Hugo

Sdos


----------



## k-in-sc

Miguel8238 said:


> ¨Lo conozco a Hugo¨ is definitively wrong pal! you have generally two options:
> 
> 1. Lo (aqui indica a Hugo) conozo
> 2. Le conozco a Hugo
> 
> Sdos


Yeah, Mauri, you've been saying it wrong all this time. You should have gone to China to learn Spanish


----------



## Miguel8238

scholar visari said:


> Can you give an example of when to use one of the original sentences. Please


 
*le conozco a él  le = a alguien; a quién? a él*
*lo conozco a él aqui ¨a él¨ no se necesita, porque ¨lo¨ es él, y si quieres decir ella, pues debes decir: la conozco *
*conozco a él  medio correcto, porque gramaticamente se añade un ¨le¨ frente al verbo*

*Sdos*


----------



## Magnalp

*** *Lo conozco a él.
* *Le conozco a él. *[Leísta]*
* *Conozco a él.

La que marcó como incorrecta es, de hecho, la mejor opción [...]; nótese que es diferente a la frase discutida en este hilo, en las frases anteriores la duplicación del complemento directo es llevada a cabo por un pronombre (él), en la oración original, este es un nombre (Hugo).

Conozco a Hugo
*Lo conozco a Hugo.
*Le conozco a Hugo. *[Leísta]

**No incorrecta, pero, al mismo tiempo, no recomendable por no ser lo normal en todo el ámbito hispánico.


----------



## Miguel8238

Pues , muchas veces los hispanohablantes se equivocan gramaticamente y aún creen que sean correctos :

Conozco a Hugo es coloquial pero no es correcto gramaticamente
Lo conozco a Hugo es coloquial pero no es correcto gramaticamente
Lo único que es correcto gramaticamente es : le conozco a Hugo


----------



## Miguel8238

Magnalp said:


> *** *Lo conozco a él.
> * *Le conozco a él. *[Leísta]*
> * *Conozco a él.
> 
> La que marcó como incorrecta es, de hecho, la mejor opción [...]; nótese que es diferente a la frase discutida en este hilo, en las frases anteriores la duplicación del complemento directo es llevada a cabo por un pronombre (él), en la oración original, este es un nombre (Hugo).
> 
> Conozco a Hugo
> *Lo conozco a Hugo.
> *Le conozco a Hugo. *[Leísta]*
> 
> *No incorrecta, pero, al mismo tiempo, no recomendable por no ser lo normal en todo el ámbito hispánico.


----------



## Magnalp

> *5.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición del clítico y el complemento tónico.*  En español, los pronombres átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma  oración junto con el complemento tónico al que se refieren: _Me dijo a mí que me callara; Lo sabe todo._  La duplicación del complemento indirecto a través del pronombre átono  es siempre posible y, en algunos casos, obligatoria, mientras que la del  complemento directo está sujeta a muchas más restricciones. En el  español general culto la coaparición del pronombre átono y el  complemento tónico responde a las pautas siguientes:
> *5.1. *Si  el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición  del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo  como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (_Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio_),  existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas  posibilidades: la presencia del complemento tónico denota un propósito  de contraste o discriminación, ausente de la oración en la que solo  aparece el pronombre átono; así, en _Me castigaron a mí, _frente a _Me castigaron,_  se subraya el hecho de que ha sido solo a mí, y no a otros igualmente  merecedores de ello o más culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.


(→pronombres átonos;5)



> *b) * En el español general, el complemento  directo tónico pospuesto al verbo no suele admitir la coaparición del  pronombre átono, salvo que se trate también de un pronombre personal,  caso en el que es obligada (→ 5.1). Solo es normal la duplicación en todo el ámbito hispánico cuando el complemento directo tónico es el pronombre _todo:_ _Lo sé todo; (Las) conozco a todas;_ cuando, con referente animado, el complemento directo es un numeral precedido de artículo: _(Los) invité a los cuatro;_ o cuando se trata del indefinido _uno_ y su referente es la persona que habla: _Si la ven a una vacilar, enseguida se aprovechan_. También favorecen la duplicación del complemento directo las oraciones de carácter enfático, como _Ya lo creo que vendrá_ o _¡Vaya si las castigo a las niñas!_ La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_)  es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es  normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del  Río de la Plata: _«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).


(→pronombres átonos;5.2.b)


----------



## SevenDays

_Conozco a Hugo
A Hugo lo conozco_
todo bien...

_Lo conozco a Hugo_
No lo veo mal o agramatical, quizás poco común.  Me imagino que lo diría en forma irónica...Bueno, a pensarlo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

Quizá lo que lo ha confundido, señor Miguel, ha sido la preposición,_ 'a él_' es un complemento directo, no indirecto.

(_Yo_)_ Lo conozco a él._ (= _'él es conocido por mí'; 'yo' _es el sujeto, _'él_' es el objeto directo)


----------



## Miguel8238

Magnalp said:


> Quizá lo que lo ha confundido, señor Miguel, ha sido la preposición,_ 'a él_' es un complemento directo, no indirecto.
> 
> (_Yo_)_ Lo conozco a él._ (= _'él es conocido por mí'; 'yo' _es el sujeto, _'él_' es el objeto directo)


 
Gracias, pues quizas soy leista. y su oracion tambien me suena extrana por mi leismo tal vez. 

si fuera yo, diria : Quizá lo que le ha confundido, señor Miguel, ha sido la preposición.

Estoy equivocado otra vez tal vez? Cuando la gente sea el  objeto, suelo utilizar ¨le¨ en vez de ¨lo¨ para no confundirme

pues la frase :Quizá lo que lo ha confundido ha sido la preposicion. (en esta oracion hay dos pronombres ¨lo¨, aunque ya sé lo qué representan pero al primer momento todavía me costó tiempo para analizarlos)

Gracias

Sdos


----------



## k-in-sc

scholar visari said:


> Okay, this starting to become confusing everyone is saying different things.


Say "Conozco a (name)" and "Lo/la conozco a (pronoun)."


----------



## Magnalp

Es aceptado, es uno de los llamados verbos de «afección psíquica» (→ leísmo, 4a).


----------



## Magnalp

[STANDARD SPANISH]

1-I met him in Paris.
[him - pronoun (Sp: (_a_)_ él_)]

 It can be translated... 
1'-_Lo conocí en París. _[Without the pronoun _'a él'_, this is unnecessary since we already have _'lo'_ (pronoun + verb)].
1''-_Lo conocí a él en París._ [With the pronoun duplicated, it is less common (pron. + verb + pron.)].
1'''-_A él lo conocí en París._ [Here you can't remove the pronoun 'lo', because of the order (pron. + pron. + verb)].

2-I met Josh in Paris.
[Josh - name (Sp: (_a_)_ Josh_)]

You translate it as... 
1'-Conocí a Josh en París. [The usual along all the Spanish sphere: there is no duplication of the pronoun (verb + name)]
1''-A Josh lo conocí en París. [The order, as it did in 1''', makes the duplication obligatory (name + pron. + verb)]


----------



## scholar visari

I understand now, it was just that different people were saying different things.





Gracias a todos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Spanish is spoken differently in different Spanish-speaking regions. It still has the same roots and we all understand each other.


----------

